# שידורי הטלוויזיה חזרו לעבוד



## roniy

" שידורי הטלויזיה חזרו לעבוד"

How would you say if the broadcasting weren't working and after some time it returned ?

"The broadcasting *came back to work*"

*"came back to work"- *I familiar with this meaning as to come back to your work place. But I am not sure that what I want to say make sense in English.

And I know that " to come back" itself would make sense but I want to know if my option is OK.


----------



## elroy

If I understand what you're trying to say, I'd say "The broadcast/show is back on the air."


----------



## roniy

elroy said:
			
		

> If I understand what you're trying to say, I'd say "The broadcast/show is back on the air."


 
Oh yeah another possibility, thanks. 
And my option doesn't make sense ???


----------



## elroy

roniy said:
			
		

> And my option doesn't make sense ???


Unfortunately not.  The sentence would not be formulated that way.


----------



## roniy

elroy said:
			
		

> Unfortunately not. The sentence would not be formulated that way.


 

And if I just say "The broadcast came back" - "השידורים חזרו" It still wouldn't be correct ?

And are you familiar with other possibilities ???

Thanks.


----------



## elroy

roniy said:
			
		

> And if I just say "The broadcast came back" - "השידורים חזרו" It still wouldn't be correct ?
> 
> And are you familiar with other possibilities ???
> 
> Thanks.


Hm...I might say "The broadcast *is* back." 

For other possibilities, I'd appreciate more context.


----------



## roniy

elroy said:
			
		

> Hm...I might say "The broadcast *is* back."
> 
> For other possibilities, I'd appreciate more context.


 

Let's say a storm has broken down any TV station so now they can't broadcast now. 

But After a while the TV broadcast is back......


----------



## elroy

roniy said:
			
		

> Let's say a storm has broken down any TV station so now they can't broadcast now.
> 
> But After a while the TV broadcast is back......


In that case, I would say "The *signal* is back (up)."

A "broadcast" refers to a particular show or channel, not to the whole TV service.


----------



## Nunty

Another possiblity: Television broadcasts resumed.

"Resumed" means that something started again after an interruption.


----------

